# Flowers (and other things) thread



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Inspired by the frog and bird thread here we have a _Flower (and other things) thread_ because flowers should have some appreciation too. Here you can post:

-Flowers.
-Topiary / interesting trees.
-Beautiful landscapes, if you feel like.

Only cute pics! Although can post rare flowers that may not be so known as pretty but interesting.

I'll start, these are my morning flower for you (if it's not morning when you see them, come back again when it's morning lol kidding):


----------



## EarthDominator (Sep 10, 2017)




----------



## Alpha Tauri (Mar 19, 2017)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)




----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

@*Sus y*






:grin2:


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

karenw said:


> Feed me Seymour






















ANX1 said:


> @*Sus y*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This one isn't so friendly


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Wow! loved some of the pics you have posted @Persephone The Dread , impressive combination of color, forms, texture, and dimensions, they are very artistic and aesthetically pleasing to the eyes.


----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## Overdrive (Sep 19, 2015)




----------



## BAH (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)

Persephone The Dread said:


>


Love them!


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------



## 8888 (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

8888 said:


>


cute!


----------



## Mabel Pines (Mar 19, 2018)




----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

My mini phalaenopsis orchid last year. Currently not in bloom because I stressed it out from moving around quite a bit, so it decided to sulk and not grow.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Wanderlust26 said:


> My mini phalaenopsis orchid last year. Currently not in bloom because I stressed it out from moving around quite a bit, so it decided to sulk and not grow.


Very pretty!! :smile2:
I had some flowers when I was younger but they died when spent too much time away, which was regularly, my dad said he was taking care of them but...:sus they never make it when I was gone.


----------



## Mondo_Fernando (Jun 26, 2014)

Amon said:


>


We have those in our garden and they only bloom during summer.


----------



## Wanderlust26 (Oct 26, 2016)

Sus y said:


> Very pretty!! :smile2:
> I had some flowers when I was younger but they died when spent too much time away, which was regularly, my dad said he was taking care of them but...:sus they never make it when I was gone.


Thank you!

Aw, I'm sorry to hear that. Maybe they got overwatered. It's a common mistake for people who are new to plant care. :\


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

__
http://instagr.am/p/BixtTAjHl-h/

space flower.


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)

Persephone The Dread said:


> __
> http://instagr.am/p/BixtTAjHl-h/
> 
> space flower.


That was a nice one! :O


----------



## Sus y (Aug 30, 2017)




----------

